# International Schools in Sharm or Hurghada



## Nusha

Hi all, 

I am thinking of moving to the Red Sea at the end of this academic year and would like to know which international schools are worth looking into for teaching jobs. I'm currently teaching English at a private school in Istanbul and after 12 years here I feel that it is time to move on. I realize that Egypt is having problems now, but I'd like to remain optimistic and hope that things improve. Any information would be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## GM1

we have just discussed (international) schools in Hurghada: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/103308-schools-hurgada.html


----------



## Nusha

GM1 said:


> we have just discussed (international) schools in Hurghada: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/103308-schools-hurgada.html


Thanks, I feel silly missing the entire Hurhgada schools thread...


----------

